
CindyJS: A framework for interactive mathematical content on the web - OmarShehata
https://cindyjs.org/
======
krastanov
Thank you for sharing this, I am generally interested in any tool that makes
the creation of explorable explanations easier.

However, while I am passably competent as an educator/physicist/js dev, I have
a hard time understanding what the use case for this library is. Is it a
plotting library mainly? A plotting library with latex built in? An ODE
solver? An UI-building toolkit? The showcase gallery does not make that clear
and it is pretty difficult to find example snippets that go to the core of the
library and how its creator imagines it being used. Could you elaborate on why
I should use this instead of vanilla javascript + my favorite UI library + my
favorite canvas library?

Edit: these slides seem to cover some of my questions.

~~~
esperent
I write tutorials - they're mainly CG related but they get a bit mathsy at
times. I'd love to use this library to create interactive figures. It would be
overkill for my use case, but if my writing was just a little bit more math
focused I'd be all over this.

------
jqgatsby
For those trying to contextualize this, CindyJS is based on Cinderella, a
geometry framework developed by Jürgen Richter-Gebert. He also wrote a book
called "Perspectives on Projective Geometry" where he goes into full detail
about the mathematics behind this framework.

I had previously created a hackernews thread about this (amazing) book, to see
if anyone wanted to do a reading group with me on it, but didn't get many
takers:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23371641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23371641)

~~~
nikpmup
Thanks for this link. I wasn't aware of the book, but this "theoretical
background" page on the Cinderella website made a big impression on me years
ago. Maybe it would work as a taster for your proposed group.
[https://doc.cinderella.de/tiki-
index.php?page=Theoretical+Ba...](https://doc.cinderella.de/tiki-
index.php?page=Theoretical+Background)

------
tvalentius
This is so good, the Escher & Droste effect sample is one of my favorite :
[https://cindyjs.org/gallery/main/Droste/](https://cindyjs.org/gallery/main/Droste/)

------
runawaybottle
Kleinian fractals is super fun to play with:

[https://cindyjs.org/gallery/main/Kleinian/](https://cindyjs.org/gallery/main/Kleinian/)

~~~
AriaMinaei
It is! I'm having a blast with the optics simulation:

[https://cindyjs.org/gallery/main/Optics/](https://cindyjs.org/gallery/main/Optics/)

~~~
eggy
You should try Algodoo with the lasers and optics. It's free now. It is a 2d
physics sandbox with a great GUI.

~~~
AriaMinaei
Excited to try it! Thanks!

------
kkaranth
This looks very cool. I'm gonna be using this soon!

I am curious why you'd create a new scripting language for this, how is JS
limiting for building these visualizations?

~~~
eggy
It grew out of Cinderella, which released its first commercial version in
1998, so JavaScript was only around a few years, and did not have the
potential it does today. I found Cinderella about 5 years ago, and I like the
way CindyJS has evolved for geometry and math needs.

------
Jahak
Beautiful

